# Just got mount of my biggest buck



## Larry Tillman (Aug 24, 2014)

Biggest I have taken January 2014 Leary GA. Mount by Ron Widdon Leary GA


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 24, 2014)

Awesome!  Congratulations!


----------



## firefightermpc (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice one...Congrats!


----------



## ghadarits (Aug 26, 2014)

Congrats on a fine trophy and great looking mount.

That buck reminds me of Alabama bucks I've seen in the past. Love those high racks.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 26, 2014)

Great buck.  Congrats!


----------



## Larry Tillman (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for comments.


----------



## wildman0517 (Aug 26, 2014)

great buck


----------



## riskyb (Aug 27, 2014)

Congrats good looking mount


----------



## MFOSTER (Sep 15, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## siberian1 (Sep 15, 2014)

Good looking deer. Congrats


----------



## Pitblind1754 (Sep 16, 2014)

Congrads


----------

